# Alchemie ab skill 430, wie geht es wieter



## Loser (1. März 2009)

Hi,
wie der Titel es schon sagt, ich bin auf Skill 430 und es ist alles Grau ausser "Transmutieren Polarlichtdiamant und Erdsturmdiamant".
Es mußt doch noch andere Möglichkeiten geben hoch zu kommen, oder nicht?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. März 2009)

Es gibt sonst keine Rezepte die man irgendwo lernen könnte. Die nächsten 5 Punkte musst du mit Polarlicht- und Erdsturmdiamanten machen. Sollte aber bei den relativ niedrigen Preisen doch kein Thema sein, oder? 
Die Dinger solltest du dann auch wieder verkaufen können und mindestens mit Plus Minus null wieder rauskommen können.
Ansonsten Gilde fragen.


----------



## jironymo (1. März 2009)

Es ging mir genau so ,wenn du dann aber ein paar Diamanten Transmutierst bekommst du dann deine Fläschenrezepte und mit denen schaffst du dann auch deinen Max Skill .
des witeren hast du die Chance bei Transmutationen neue Transmutationsrezepte zu lernen ,also schön dran bleiben dann wird das was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iccee (3. März 2009)

das transmutieren/erzeugen dieser metasteine hat auch keinen cooldown


----------



## Xelyna (5. März 2009)

Du kannst mit Erdsturmdiamant skillen?
Denke mal du meinst eher den Erdringsdiamanten.

Mach's doch einfach so:
-> 10x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kaufen
-> 10x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kaufen

Und wenn Tausendwinter deiner Fraktion gehört Äonenluft farmen.

Somit kommst du auf 440 und kannst mit den Flasks bis 450 skillen.

Und die Kosten für die Steine bekommst du mit dem Verkauf der Metarohlinge locker wieder rein.


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Nein. Soweit ich weiß gibt es überhaupt keine andere Möglichkeit.


430-435
5 x Transmutieren: Erdringdiamant
5 Nephrit
5 Riesencitrin
5 Äonenfeuer


435-450
15 x Fläschchen des Frostwyrms
15 Verzauberte Phiole
15 Frostlotus
75 Eisdorn
75 Lichblüte


mfg Anduris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

